# we are off to france



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

we ar e going to france in a few weeks with our rv we have been abroad several times with a caravan but we are a bit nervous about taking this abroad for the first time. do any body know if we can get in petrol stations mainly in the service areas,also is there any maps available which shows us any low bridges. thanks. :? :? :?


----------



## 96827 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi, you should have no problems getting onto the pumps on the service stations on the motorways and main roads. The lorries all seem to manage OK.

I know that Tomtom do a low bridge warning on their satnav systems - might be worth a look.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

redwell said:


> do any body know if we can get in petrol stations mainly in the service areas,also is there any maps available which shows us any low bridges. thanks. :? :? :?


Hi.. 
You don't say if you're RV is petrol, diesel or petrol/LPG which does make a difference, diesel isn't a problem as you can use the HGV pumps but petrol or LPG could be difficult in some services.. so if you use petrol keep your tank more than half full then you can be more choosey where to fill up.. lpg can be a pain if your filler is on the wrong side :?

We only encountered one low bridge while touring which we just managed to scrape through using the centre of the road.. I'm not sure but there may well be a 'truckers' map of Europe showing low bridges..

When we were off the main N roads my trick was to get behind a coach or HGV.. don't worry and have a great holiday.. :wink:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Cant' help with the low bridges map. Any low bridges are extremely well sign posted & in 6 years we havn't hit one yet! They have stopped us getting to some coastal sites though.

We have been up & down France in our RV & have filled up quite easily all though sometimes we have had to reverse to the pumps, we've used autoroute stations & bigger supermarket places, but it's pot luck with the supermarkets.


Sites & aires are very busy in August which may give you more of a problem.

Good Luck & hope you enjoy your trip

BillyM


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Michelin Maps show bridge heights in France but not in Spain although this may have changed.

If you are petrol there are an increasing number of 2 metre or therabouts barriers to some motorway filling stations.

Don't get caught out by the attractive pumps at the end that seem to have more approach room they are often credit card only and will not accept UK cards and its too late to turn around (particularly if you are towing a car!) so you have to go onto the next station hence the good advice not to let your tank drop below one half.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Maps*

Hi

If you stop for diesel anywhere, go in to a Trickstop and buy a truckers map. They have loads of info such as low bridges etc.

Mine cost €13.00 and is worth 10 times its own weight in gold!

Rapide561


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Some of the big 'Supermarches' have quite large entrances to their pumps, but a *very *tight exit past the pay booth. (witness the tyre marks on the kerb)

Check out the exit before you drive onto the pumps if you're forced to buy at a 'Supermarche'.

Hope you have a great holiday in your MH.

Texas


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

I've found over the years that the best way into supermarket petrol stations is backward as the lane to the payment kiosk is usually too narrow & often includes a tight bend, watch the height as they often have low canopies to discourage lorries. The one at the Boulogne Auchan is great to reverse into & also has an lpg pump. Motorway service stations are no problem. Remember that it can be difficult to find an open station on a sunday, especially after lunch.


----------

